
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (December 2016) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
JCzynski
Location: East San Francisco Bay Area Remote: OK, but I have Bay Area cost of
living Willing to relocate: No/Not outside the Bay Area Technologies: Ruby,
Python, JS (Rails, Backbone, jQuery) Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jacobkopczynski](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jacobkopczynski),
github.com/jkopczyn Email: ja.kopczynski@gmail.com

Currently looking for junior development positions or ideally a long-term
(~6-month) internship; I'm applying to grad school. Strong mentoring
essential.

~~~
JCzynski
Location: East San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: OK, but I have Bay Area cost of living Willing to relocate: No/Not
outside the Bay Area

Technologies: Ruby, Python, JS (Rails, Backbone, jQuery)

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jacobkopczynski](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jacobkopczynski),
github.com/jkopczyn

Email: ja.kopczynski@gmail.com

Currently looking for junior development positions or ideally a long-term
(~6-month) internship; I'm applying to grad school. Strong mentoring
essential.

------
seleniumk
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: Python (including Django, Flask, Pyramid), Javascript (including
jQuery), HTML/CSS, Ansible, AWS, PostgreSQL

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5H0g1E0RO5lVlNKcUV5TGYxUXM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5H0g1E0RO5lVlNKcUV5TGYxUXM/view?usp=sharing)

Github: github.com/seleniumk

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/selenaflannery](https://www.linkedin.com/in/selenaflannery)

Email: selena.flannery@gmail.com

------
amsch
Location: San Diego

Remote: Possibly

Willing to Relocate: Yes (esp. Portland)

Technologies: Elixir/Phoenix,Ruby/Rails, Javascript, HTML/CSS, SQL, GIT,
Docker, Heroku (willing to learn!)

Email: amyschools@gmail.com

Resume/Portfolio: [http://www.amyschools.com](http://www.amyschools.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/amyschools](https://www.linkedin.com/in/amyschools)

Github: [https://github.com/amyschools](https://github.com/amyschools)

------
DLion
Location: Palermo, Italy

Willing to relocate: yes, please.

Technologies: Node, C, Go, PHP MongoDB, PostgreSQL, OpenCV, Bash, git

CV: I'm 24 italian software engineer, I graduated 1 month ago in Computer
Science, I worked for some companies in my country using some web technologies
like PostgreSQL, MongoDB and languages like Node.js and php as FullStack or
just Web Developer. I've been started to study golang doing some side projects
on the weekend (you can see them on my github profile) and I like to use it a
lot so I would like to use it everyday. I have a M101js: mongodb for node.js
developers certification and I collaborated with PACKT as technical reviewer
to publish 3 books (about bdd testing, opencv libraries and ecmascript6). I
contributed to many projects on github in my free time participating in events
like OpenPullRequest24, HacktoberFest, etc., I participated in various bug
bounty and CTF because I love security. I'm a passionate programmer and I want
to learn and grow up joining a nice team where to improve all my skills. As a
plus I want to leave my country and I would like to relocate.

You can find my github profile here:
[https://github.com/dlion](https://github.com/dlion)

You can find my English blog here:
[https://domenicoluciani.com](https://domenicoluciani.com)

You can find my linkedin account here:
[https://linkedin.com/in/dlion](https://linkedin.com/in/dlion)

Email: domenicoleoneluciani@gmail.com

------
deubeuliou

        Location: Toulouse, France
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: C/C++14, Shell, Python and Ruby Scripting, Functional Programming, build systems & CI, Embedded Linux, Open Source development. 
        Résumé/CV: http://deubeuliou.gitlab.io/resume/resume.html
        Email: david _@_ marvid.fr
    

After working mostly on embedded Linux and cross-platform C++ since 2009, I
would like to expand my skill set and try new ways to work. I value dogfooding
and for that reason, I want to work on projects or products I actually use and
like - meaning that I'm particularly interested in companies that work with
the product they develop (e.g. development tools, everyday-use opensource
projects, ...).

Additionally, I'm interested in working on Ruby/RoR projects (because I've
started learning them) or involving OpenStreetMap (because I love it) or Open
Data in general.

Here is my dream job description:

\- Work remotely and travel regularly;

\- On opensource projects;

\- For projects used by their own developers (aka "dogfooding");

\- Using modern languages and technologies (e.g. Modern C++, Ruby, Python,
Haskell, Scala, Rust, Modern JavaScript ...);

\- With responsibility to continuously improve processes, tools and code
quality.

------
paulnpace
Location: Morgan Hill, California

Remote: Yes. In the last 11 years, one of my employers was even on this
continent, only 2000 miles away!

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: While I do maintain LEMP stacks and experiment with *NIX
projects, I wouldn't hire me for those skills.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_L1sfnbZw0yX2RpZDBuZFNMSX...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_L1sfnbZw0yX2RpZDBuZFNMSXc)

Email: paulnpace@gmail.com

Summary:

I have been working in B2B sales and marketing since I left the Navy in 2000.
I have successfully sold to companies of all sizes and have a demonstrated
ability to rapidly learn and understand products and services, broader market
and industry trends, and other complex concepts.

Objectives:

I believe I am an ideal first or otherwise early-stage sales hire, after VP. I
have a fairly broad range of B2B sales experience and am very willing to
change and adapt strategies and tactics to find what is working best.

I am proven to work very well as a rep covering a territory, including when
that territory is the United States. I am very interested in local, regional,
and national level sales representative positions.

Contact:

I provide a more consultative approach when interviewing me, as I am equally
as reluctant to take on a job I am likely to fail at as you are to hire me
into such a position. Drop me an email if you would like to know more or for a
brief SWOT analysis I made on myself.

------
bryton
Location: SF, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Data science (ML, deep learning, regressions, recommender
systems, etc), app / web development (Node.js / Ember.js, Python, C++/Java,
etc - see below for more info), database development (Mongo, SQL, etc)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brytonshang](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brytonshang)

Email: dev@tablelayer.com

I am open to contract work in data science and app / web development. I know
how to build data-driven systems.

Graduated #1 in financial engineering from Princeton, 5+ years of experience
building and hacking systems from 0, started and built multiple VC-backed
companies. Experience in building data science models and data driven systems
in various industries, from finance (high frequency trading), to retail /
e-commerce, biotech, and data management.

Development/hacking experience in C++ STL/Boost/Qt/Qwt, Python, Java, C#, R,
MatLab, Awk/Bash, SQL, ODBC, JNI, TCP/IP, MongoDB, Django, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, Node.js, Ember.js, Elasticsearch, JQuery, D3, Bootstrap, AJAX,
Unix, EC2, Eclipse, Visual Studio, Vi/Emacs, WinForms, Git, Hadoop, Condor,
Caffe, Keras. Familiarity with Ruby on Rails and Backbone.js. Aware of
Angular.js, Hive, Pig, Flume, Avro, Solr, Redis. Specific experience with
pandas and scikit-learn. Domain experience in Machine Learning, Algorithms,
Statistics, Time Series/Econometric Modeling, Quantitative Analytics, and some
Bayesian Statistics.

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
k2052
Location: North Idaho

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (especially to the bay area)

Awesome at: ES6/React/Redux and Ruby

Technologies: React/Redux/Node.js, Rails, Sinatra (I love microframeworks)

Languages I've Used: Ruby, Elm, Haskell, CoffeeScript, Go, Clojure, Python,
JS, Java, Scala, Nim, OBJC, C++, C#, Swift, and lots more. Polyglot with
nearly 300 GitHub repos.

Current Loves: Elm, OCaml

GitHub: [https://github.com/k2052](https://github.com/k2052)

Site: [http://developer.2052.me](http://developer.2052.me)

Email: k@2052.me

I'm a polyglot that loves learning and breaking things. I tackle projects that
interest me with tremendous energy -- and I find most things interesting. I
have built my own frameworks [https://github.com/eldr-
rb/eldr](https://github.com/eldr-rb/eldr), written books
[https://github.com/BuildYourOwnSinatra/BuildYourOwnSinatra](https://github.com/BuildYourOwnSinatra/BuildYourOwnSinatra)
[https://github.com/ThinkingInReact/ThinkingInReact](https://github.com/ThinkingInReact/ThinkingInReact),
and created tools that make developers lives easier
[https://github.com/Hactar-js/hactar](https://github.com/Hactar-js/hactar). I
would love to work on tools for developers or designers!

------
paulvs
Location: GMT/UTC-3:00

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, shipping iPhone and iPad apps from
start to finish, Core Data, Touch ID, JavaScript, C, embedded systems, web
development, git, Atlassian tools, team management, scripting.

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2fJIalc](http://bit.ly/2fJIalc)

Email: See Résumé

Native iOS apps I have developed:

• Personal banking apps featuring: card and loans payments, transfers, bill
pay, maps, Touch ID, certificate pinning, sharing, contacts, data
visualization (I have shipped 4 apps in this area).

• Business banking apps for payment and transfer authorization.

• A delivery app using core data, social login, keychain, search history and
suggestions.

• Standalone bill pay apps.

• Visualising objects on 3D maps.

Other projects include:

• Firmware design and implementation in C for a networked paging system
controller during internship (featuring OLED display and touch controls).

• Facebook chat bot using wit.ai, node.js and Express.

• App design using Sketch and Quartz Composer.

• iOS implementation of the open source 3D worldwide addressing scheme,
Xaddress

I have 4 years experience coding and shipping apps in the financial sector for
Spanish and Brazilian banks. I'm mobile team lead and iOS developer at my
workplace. I took on mobile team lead after 2 years on the job, now I manage 5
developers and report to CEO.

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan.

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: It depends.

Technologies:

\- Web Development(PHP, PHP/Laravel, Symfony, SLIM, Flask, Django, Rails,
Bootstrap, VueJS)

\- Data Scraping and Automation: Selenium, Scrapy, Beautifulsoup, PhantomJS.

\- Wordpress, Parse, Payment Integration(Paypal, Stripe, 2Checkout etc),
BeanstalkD, Apache Storm, ElasticSearch, Sphinx.

\- Site performance and optimization. Check my blog to get an idea of
it([https://goo.gl/o1Ry7m](https://goo.gl/o1Ry7m))

\- Database: MySQL, PostgreSQL, MSSQL, SQLite, MongoDb and Parse.

\- DevOps: Vagrant. Homestead

\- Bots: Facebook, Slack etc.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/a2C8bC](https://goo.gl/a2C8bC)

Email: kadnan (at) gmail (dot) com

=======================

Many years of experience in developing softwares, designing database and
designing system architecture. Beside typical software development I am also a
blogger([http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)) and often
write about various topics related to programming, SEO and performance. I can
help you to convert an idea to a product, covering all cycles. Even I can help
to produce an idea by doing market research.

In short, I love to accept challenges and wearing multiple hats.

------
mbaker

      Location: Mountain View, CA
    
      Remote: Available for remote or on-site
    
      Willing to relocate: Within San Francisco Bay Area
    

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6, CSS3, SVG animations, HTML5; Elasticsearch,
Logstash, Kibana. Looking to learn/work on React + Node.js

Résumé/CV: [https://mibake.space/pdf/BakerMichael_JavaScript-
Engineer_UX...](https://mibake.space/pdf/BakerMichael_JavaScript-Engineer_UX-
Design_resume.pdf)

    
    
      Email: cleverbaker@gmail.com
    

Primarily looking for a Mid-level Front-end Engineering position where I can
deliver solutions autonomously while growing with guidance of a Senior Lead
Engineer.

I have a strong interest in Data Visualization, i.e. programming dashboards,
graphs, and interactive data tables. I'm also interested in Security and
joining a team with some camaraderie.

I'm available for hire as a freelance developer to turn design mockups into
high-performance production-ready front-end code that is all set to drop into
a web app.

I'm looking for a full-time position at a company in Mountain View, Palo Alto,
Redwood City, or anywhere on the Peninsula between Los Gatos and San
Francisco.

[https://twitter.com/mibake](https://twitter.com/mibake)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cleverbaker](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cleverbaker)

Please reach out to me via email, Twitter or LinkedIn.

[https://mibake.space](https://mibake.space)

------
keviv
* Location: Bangalore, India

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Yes

* Technologies:

\- Frontend: React+Redux, Angular, VueJS, BackboneJS, HTML, Javascript,
Jquery, CSS, Sass

\- Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP, MySQL, Postgresql, Mongodb,
Redis, Elasticsearch, BigQuery, Beanstalkd, Supervisord, Gearman, Memcached

\- Other Skills: Photoshop, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions and
Atom editor plugins.

\- Workflow: Webpack/Gulp/Grunt, Git/Subversion, Bower, Composer, NPM, Yarn

* Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/09sjfls4osen8dy/Vivek_Gupta_Resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/09sjfls4osen8dy/Vivek_Gupta_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

* Email: mail+decj@vivekgupta.com

* Other Details

\- Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vivekgupta86](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vivekgupta86)

\- Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek](http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek)

\- Blog: [http://vivekgupta.com](http://vivekgupta.com)

P.S. Open for contract/part-time jobs as well

------
chrisshroba
Backend Python Developer Freelancing

Remote (Champaign, IL, USA based)

I’m a backend python developer and a computer science student at the
University of Illinois (UIUC). I have:

● 4 years experience in Python

● 3 years experience with Flask

● 2 years experience with Django

● Basic experience and knowledge with front end development

I have used both frameworks in professional environments and for side
projects, and would love to help you with your project! You can find more
information about my experience in my Résumé.

Résumé: [http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf](http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisshroba](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisshroba)

GitHub: [https://github.com/chrisshroba](https://github.com/chrisshroba)

StackOverflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/users/2874789/christopher-
shroba](http://stackoverflow.com/users/2874789/christopher-shroba)

My email is chrisshroba at gmail. I hope to work with you! :)

------
Raed667
Location: France / Tunisia

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES (May need work VISA)

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, JavaScript, Node, WordPress, Sails.js, Python, C#,
HTML, CSS, jQuery, GIT, Heroku, Firebase, REST, MQTT, MySQL, SQLite, IoT

Currently learning: Go, Cryptography

Résumé/CV: [https://raed.it](https://raed.it) |
[https://raed.tn/lab](https://raed.tn/lab)

Github: [https://github.com/RaedsLab](https://github.com/RaedsLab)

Blog: [https://raed.it/blog](https://raed.it/blog)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/raed-
chammam-262713a2](https://www.linkedin.com/in/raed-chammam-262713a2)

Email: raed.chammam+hn@gmail.com

====

I am a recent graduate (MSc & Engineering) looking for a interesting first
opportunity.

I am highly motivated to contribute and learn within a dynamic team.

Checkout some of my academic/personal projects and send me an email talking a
bit about what you do.

------
raenn
Location: London, UK

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Angular 1, React, Redux, ES6, Sass, Java 8, NodeJS,
Ruby, MongoDB, AWS, lots more!

Résumé/CV: raenn.uk - full CV available by email

Email: On my website

I've just been laid off from a lead/full-stack dev role at a startup; I've got
3+ years experience and worked in a mix of industries and company sizes.

I've got experience in many fields, and I love to learn and try the latest
tools. I've got experience of both front- and back-end development, I've
worked on ops and databases, I've dabbled in Android Wear, and I've led a team
of software apprentices.

Now I'm looking for another chance to work full-stack with cutting edge
technology, whatever the language. I'd be really interested to work with Node
or Ruby as a back-end language, but I enjoy learning new languages in general
and I'm open to others! I love working on code that solves real user problems,
and I have a huge focus on good UX throughout the product.

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes (i'm on EST timezone)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, React, React-Native, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R,
Hadoop, Spark

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit, now pivoted to a different product]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

------
formula_ninguna
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, Clojure, C#, Haskell, Elixir;
/secondary/ Perl 6, Java, Scala, C, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2c1Rwp9](http://bit.ly/2c1Rwp9)

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

============================

I'm Alex. I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last
6 years. In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine
learning, etc and it's become one more area I'm interested in.

I'm up for freelance jobs, preferably, big and long-term ones, as well as
permanent remote jobs.

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts)

Blog: [http://alexmaslakov.me](http://alexmaslakov.me)

Thanks && Cheers!

------
jacksonsabey
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Golang, RethinkDB, PHP, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB,
Elasticsearch, Memcached, Redis, Ubuntu, FreeBSD, ZFS

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: jackson.sabey+hn1216@gmail.com

Recent Work:

[https://0ut.ca](https://0ut.ca)

\- Created my first MVP for a SAAS platform that's focused on Link Shortening
and Link Tools

\- Implemented Parsers and Validators following RFC guidelines for +16
different common components that make up a URI, including Email

Github: [https://github.com/sabey](https://github.com/sabey)

\- the spoofgo repo is the latest/largest public project I've released as an
example of my coding style

I love working with Go and it would be great to continue working with the
technology that I am familiar with. However, I am open to learning new
languages. The ability to learn on the job is important to me. I'm interested
in Distributed Systems, Ad Networks, Security Tools, and Crypto Currencies.

------
rd17
SEEKING WORK Location: Earth

Remote: yes

Technologies: React, Redux, WebPack, ES6, NGINX, Node.js, Python, MongoDB,
ElasticSearch, Docker, scikit-learn

Résumé/CV: [http://rd17dev.com](http://rd17dev.com)

Email: hello@rd17dev.com

\---------------

We create bespoke software to suite specific needs of our customers with the
latest techs. The systems like banking antifraud or intellectual loans
verification. Since our projects are really complicated we do a lot of
research in fields like computer-vision and data-science. We're not afraid of
big (very big) data or complicated dataflow, actually it's what we like most.
Our team is top-level software engineers and researches with great experience.
We provide our customers with full-cycle research, development and support.
Visit our landing-page at [http://rd17dev.com](http://rd17dev.com), or drop us
an email to hello@rd17dev.com

------
GnomeChomsky
Location: Boston, Cambridge, Somerville

Remote: Yes

Relocation: No

Technologies: HRIT—e.g. LMS, HRIS, ATS, EPMS etc. Expert with Captivate, some
HTML & CSS, some Adobe Creative, and good with the usual mix of Office, Google
Apps, Trello, Slack, Basecamp, etc.

Resume: [http://www.kcole.net](http://www.kcole.net)

Unlike most on here, I'm not a developer or an engineer or a sysadmin. While I
know a little RoR and am proud of my Angular SPA, you should probably not hire
me to code for you.

However, you may want to hire me if you need someone passionate about
supporting and empowering employees—someone who can tackle your
learning/training, people strategy, and talent management functions so you can
focus on your core business. _If you 're tired of staid, rules-oriented, tech-
illiterate HR & training, then let's chat so I can hear about your needs and
priorities and see if there's a good fit._

------
aburan28
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, AWS(RDS, EC2, VPC, IAM, CodeDeploy, CloudFormation, S3,
Glacier, WAF, SNS, SES, SQS), Docker, Kubernetes, Docker Swarm, Flask, Django,
PostgreSQL, Vagrant, Puppet, Travis, Jenkins, Hbase, Blockchain, Haproxy,
Nginx, Redis, Debian/Ubuntu and am a autodidact

Resume: [https://aburan.io/resume.pdf](https://aburan.io/resume.pdf)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
buran-66277a35](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-buran-66277a35)

Github: [https://goo.gl/wxFPPl](https://goo.gl/wxFPPl)

Email: aburan28@gmail.com

I have over 5+ years of experience as a Full Stack Developer/DevOps engineer
and am well rounded with extensive knowledge about the cutting edge
cybersecurity threats and trends (regular attendee at Defcon/Blackhat
conferences)

------
aburan28
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, AWS(RDS, EC2, VPC, IAM, CodeDeploy, CloudFormation, S3,
Glacier, WAF, SNS, SES, SQS), Docker, Kubernetes, Docker Swarm, Flask, Django,
PostgreSQL, Vagrant, Puppet, Travis, Jenkins, Hbase, Blockchain, Haproxy,
Nginx, Redis, Debian/Ubuntu and autodidact

Resume: [https://aburan.io/resume.pdf](https://aburan.io/resume.pdf)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
buran-66277a35](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-buran-66277a35)

Github: [https://goo.gl/wxFPPl](https://goo.gl/wxFPPl)

Email: aburan28@gmail.com

I have over 5+ years of experience as a Full Stack Developer/DevOps engineer
and am well rounded with extensive knowledge about the cutting edge
cybersecurity threats and trends (regular attendee at Defcon/Blackhat
conferences)

------
boltn
SEEKING WORK - Remote, NYC

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Node, Angular, React

Portfolio/CV: www.bolton.bio

Email: neill@bolton.bio

\----------------

Hey all! My name's Neill. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, anime fan, serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool
stuff with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
RRL

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript, SQL, jQuery, CSS, HTML, Git
      Tools: Sketch, Invision, Photoshop, Google Analytics, Mixpanel, Splunk, Optimizely
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzr6J-aVb8nFaVhnN3dYU3YzbG8/view?usp=sharing
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ruskin-landreth-b9258421
      Email: ruskinlandreth (at) gmail (dot) com
    

Product Manager in San Francisco coming off of vacation and looking to get
back in to building things. I've worked across a couple different companies
over the past couple of years spanning native app development, performance
marketing, growth and search for large search and publishing companies. Feel
free to reach out over email.

------
jayliew
Location: San Francisco, Mountain View, Palo Alto, Sunnyvale, Santa Clara, San
Jose, California

Remote: Yes (more like "depends on opportunity, but prefer in-person")

Willing to relocate: Yes (more like "willing to travel")

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Django, Python, jQuery, HTML, CSS, Objective-C,
Heroku, DevOps, redis, AWS, Ubuntu, SQL, full-stack web, mobile

Bizniz: sales development, customer development, business development

Experience: I've had hacker and hustler jobs in both YC-backed robotics
startups and publicly-traded software companies

Misc: Security clearance & full work authorization

Résumé/CV: [http://linkedin.com/in/jayliew](http://linkedin.com/in/jayliew)

Email: jayliew at jayliew . com

(¯`·._.··¸.-~ _´¨¯¨`_ ·~-.,-( {"pc": "Happy Holidays", "non-pc": "Merry
Christmas"} && Happy New Year )-,.-~ _´¨¯¨`_ ·~-.¸··._.·´¯)

------
kshk123
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (need visa sponsorship outside India)

Technologies: C, C++, Linux, Python, Oracle, TCP/IP, socket programming, SIP,
IMS, WebRTC

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0...).

Email: kshk123@gmail.com

LinkedIn Profile:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608](https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kshk123/](https://github.com/kshk123/)

I am Kaushik, currently working as Technical Lead in telecom based software
product company in India. Extremely passionate about coding and problem
solving. My primary experience is in C++, C and Linux, open to learn new
languages and technologies.

------
sulami
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Django/Flask), Haskell (Yesod/Scotty), Go, D, C, SQL,
HTML/CSS (, Git, AWS, Linux)

Resume:
[https://sulami.github.io/raw/resume.pdf](https://sulami.github.io/raw/resume.pdf)

Email: sulami@peerwire.org

Github: [https://github.com/sulami](https://github.com/sulami)

Blog: [https://sulami.github.io](https://sulami.github.io)

I'm a German dev (fluid in English) with about five years professional
Experience developing Backends, REST APIs and a whole bunch of mixed tools and
software to go along, also some quite low-level. I like complex systems and
the challenges that come with scaling them, and I'm also sort of religious
when it comes to code quality and productivity enhancements.

------
lwhalen
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: Not without several large wheelbarrows full of cash

Fuzzy Logic \- DevOps Process Consulting \- Linux Systems Administration \-
Network Management

Fuzzy Logic can help you source, set up, and automate the resources your
product needs to be successful in the marketplace.

With our DevOps process consulting, we’ll make sure your development team is
ready to use the tools we bring to carry your success forward.

We’d love to have a conversation about where your business is going and what
we can do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
Binary_081216
Position: Quantitative Developer

Location: Malaysia

Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Implement, maintain, and optimise our derivatives pricing, and
risk management software. Work closely with all Quants to develop software
that drives the prices on our trading platform, study the market micro-
structure, and manage financial data feeds. Review, develop, and enhance
existing code used in options pricing and real-time risk management programs.
Create interfaces and tools to access market information, as well as real-time
and historical analyses of trading strategies. Perform data mining using SQL
databases, R/S-Plus, OLAP, and other analytical tools. Monitor and optimise
website trading activity. Ensure the continuous running of our automated
trading platform.

Email your resume to hr@binary.com

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
mtshields1

      Location: Baltimore, United States
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, strongly preferred
      Technologies: Java, C/C++, C#, GIT, HTML/CSS, VS 10/13
      Résumé/CV: See https://mtshields1.github.io/
      Email: mtshields1@gmail.com
      Young software engineer with 1.5 years experience in embedded programming using C/C++ and GUI development using C#.
      Java is my strongest language and I just recently began tinkering with the Android SDK. I would more
      than welcome an opportunity to work in app development or Android development. Although with me
      being young and new to the field, I'm willing to learn anything. Relocating is also
      something I am more than willing, and would prefer, to pursue.

------
benzesandbetter
Location: SF/remote

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Pyramid, AWS, Linux, Postgres, MongoDB,
Cassandra

Résumé/CV: [http://davidsiedband.com](http://davidsiedband.com)

Email: zentraal (at) gmail /dot/ com

Top-shelf Python developer with a proven track record for success. I've
provided development, support, and training for startups, Fortune 500's, NGOs,
and federal agencies. Experience with multiple Python frameworks including
Django, Flask, and Pyramid. Excellent communicator, committed to providing
professional, responsive service. None of the amateur antics... You can expect
high development velocity and stable, industrial-strength code. Capable,
conscientious, and consistent.

------
askmike
Location: Galway, Ireland

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: JavaScript (full stack), NodeJS, HTML5, vue, react, dataviz
(d3), bitcoin, cryptocurrencies, (cloud) devops.

Résumé/CV: [https://mikevanrossum.nl/cv.pdf](https://mikevanrossum.nl/cv.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/mikevanrossum](https://linkedin.com/in/mikevanrossum)

Email: yc@mvr.me

Open Source:
[https://github.com/askmike/gekko](https://github.com/askmike/gekko)

About me: Having done a bachelor in digital media means I understand a broad
aspect of apps and digital services. While I spent most of my time writing
backend code, I do have a passion for clean interfaces and data visualisation.

------
guessmyname
Location: New York City, NY [1]

Remote: Yes [2]

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go (GoLang), Web Security, Data Parsing, Web Scraping, Others
[3]

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cixtor](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cixtor)

GitHub: [https://github.com/cixtor](https://github.com/cixtor)

Email:
\x63\x69\x78\x74\x6f\x72\x64\x73\x40\x67\x6d\x61\x69\x6c\x2e\x63\x6f\x6d

[1] I am currently attending at Recurse Center (formerly Hacker School)
improving my algorithm and data structure skills.

[2] I am interested in remote-friendly companies, I will be traveling through
all 2017 so I cannot take on-site jobs.

[3] Although I have experience in a wide range of technologies, I am only
interested in a job with these specific list of challenges.

------
athst

      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes (though preference for SF)
      Technologies: R, SQL, Javascript, D3.js, Python, iOS/Android, Jira, Web Analytics
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5aigPCvgtxAbWpyT0hNc19jMTQ/view?usp=sharing
      Email: nguyen.jnn@gmail.com
    

Product Manager with a background in analytics, user-centric, and a deep care
for design. Have managed mobile products with millions of dollars of revenue
and MAU of hundreds of thousands. Looking for consumer-oriented companies or
otherwise doing work in interesting industries. Feel free to send me an email.

------
kusha
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Preferably not

Willing to Relocate: Absolutely

Technologies: C#, Java, JavaScript, CSS/HTML, Sass, TypeScript, AngularJS,
ASP.NET MVC, WebAPI, NodeJS, Git, Team Foundation Server (TFS), npm, Gulp

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1vnGrGLXtvXVZ9E_Ih02o7cxj...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1vnGrGLXtvXVZ9E_Ih02o7cxjp1oxX_wi3Vg2n-m7aXs/export?format=pdf)

Email: Check top of resume please! or
[https://kusha.me/#/contact](https://kusha.me/#/contact)

Portfolio: [https://kusha.me](https://kusha.me)

I'm a full stack dev with over 2 years of experience.

------
crystalPalace
Location: Bloomington, Indiana

Remote: I am currently only interested in remote positions

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Java, Swift, Flask, Javascript, bash scripting, git,
Lua, Android/iOS development, SQL(SQLite and PostgreSQL), Linux

Github: [https://github.com/torchhound](https://github.com/torchhound)

Resume:
[https://torchhound.github.io/resume/JosephCieslikResume.pdf](https://torchhound.github.io/resume/JosephCieslikResume.pdf)

Stack Overflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/josephcieslik](https://stackoverflow.com/story/josephcieslik)

Email: jcieslik@umail.iu.edu

------
seanwilson
Location: Edinburgh, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Résumé/CV: See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

Email: sw@seanw.org

Technologies:

Full stack software developer with over 10 years experience including a PhD in
software verification skilled in the following:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to deliver the
modifications needed

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration and code
reviews

------
oschow
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, UNIX, Git, Machine Learning and Data Science, MySQL,
Postgresql, Mongodb, Selenium, Requests, BeautifulSoup, GraphLab, Flask, AWS,
Hadoop, Spark

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/9d8roytcgf13r2a/Olivia%20Schow%20-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9d8roytcgf13r2a/Olivia%20Schow%20-..).

Email: oschow@yahoo.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/oschow](https://www.linkedin.com/in/oschow)

Github: [https://github.com/oschow](https://github.com/oschow)

------
gmcerveny
Location: St Louis, MO

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Music, Audio, MIDI/OSC, iOS, Javascript, Swift, Objective C, C,
Max

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gregcerveny](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gregcerveny)

Email: greg.cerveny@gmail.com

You can hire me to build new music technology. I've been the technical co-
founder on two music tech startups. Licensed music from major publishers. Went
through Stanford's StartX accelerator. Worked for Techstars. Shipped #1 iOS
apps.

Check me out on twitter to see what I'm thinking about:
[https://twitter.com/gmcerveny](https://twitter.com/gmcerveny)

------
bradolegovich
Location: US, San Francisco(Looking for visa sponsorship)

Remote: NO

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies:Android, Java, Kotlin, iOS, Object Oriented Development, Android
SDK, Android Studio, Xcode, UI

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9Or9EP0sdZeTEVQbHlHRFZDVl...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9Or9EP0sdZeTEVQbHlHRFZDVlk)

Email:i.thealeksandr@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://jp.linkedin.com/in/aleksandrnikiforov/en](https://jp.linkedin.com/in/aleksandrnikiforov/en)

Currently working as Android Developer in Tokyo and looking for an opportunity
in the US. I have 5 years experience in mobile development.

------
jacobtheevans
Location: Salt Lake

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, PHP, C, HTML/CSS, React, Angular, NodeJS,
Wordpress, ExpressJS, Bootstrap, and skeleton.CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_j3Gw2zzEvBRGtSZUNvNjBselk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_j3Gw2zzEvBRGtSZUNvNjBselk/view?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://github.com/JacobTheEvans](https://github.com/JacobTheEvans)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jacobtheevans](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jacobtheevans)

Email: jacobtheevans@hotmail.com

------
oschow
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, UNIX, Git, Machine Learning and Data Science, MySQL,
Postgresql, Mongodb, Selenium, Requests, BeautifulSoup, GraphLab, Flask, AWS,
Hadoop, Spark

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/9d8roytcgf13r2a/Olivia%20Schow%20-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9d8roytcgf13r2a/Olivia%20Schow%20-%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: oschow@yahoo.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/oschow](https://www.linkedin.com/in/oschow)

Github: [https://github.com/oschow](https://github.com/oschow)

------
chany2
Product Manager, Growth

Name: Gary-Yau Chan

Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Specializes: Product Management, Growth Framework, Growth Hacking, Growth
Marketing, Growth Experimentations, Content Marketing, Media, SEO

I am a former SaaS startup founder, product developer, product creator, growth
hacker, and community manager. I am looking for content marketing or SaaS
companies. Love to just solve problems, email me or tweet me @garyyauchan

Also I have participated, and organized in 55+ hackathons.

Blog: [https://medium.com/garyyauchan/](https://medium.com/garyyauchan/)

Resume: [http://garyyauchan.com/resume.pdf](http://garyyauchan.com/resume.pdf)

------
jarredwitt
Location: Oklahoma City Area

Remote: Yes (Experienced in remote)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, React Native, Node, Express, Parse, Meteor

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/y6e8tls9bvtpi49/Resume-
Public.pdf?...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/y6e8tls9bvtpi49/Resume-
Public.pdf?..).

Email: hireme@jarredwitt.com

Full stack JavaScript developer with a front-end focus. I've been doing a lot
of React and React Native projects this year, would love to keep working with
those, but definitely open to anything. I've written software for public
companies, startups, and have built my own products. Passionate and will learn
anything.

------
ddorian43
Location: AL/EU/UTC+1

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Elastic-search/Solr, Postgresql/Mysql, Cassandra, Redis

I do your backend/full-stack. Previously I've done entire SaaS apps, rest-
apis, multi-(threaded/processes/green-threads), realtime analytics, adserver,
won startup weekend, taught a class in college, built webapp for a MIT
research team, worked for big us-franchise and small startups.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...).

Email: Inside resume or inside the account page.

------
nikon
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C# .NET Core, JavaScript ES6/7, Angular 1, Sass, NodeJS,
MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Postgres, AWS/GCS,

Docker, K8s/Rancher and lots more!

Résumé/CV: CONTRACT ONLY. NO PERM.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/seandrumm](https://www.linkedin.com/in/seandrumm)

Email: s[@]seandrumm.co.uk

I'm finishing up a contract in January and looking for my next consulting gig.
The last 6 months have been jam packed with .NET core, Docker, DevOps,
Postgres, Mongo, ElasticSearch and much more.

I am open to short term consultancy in London for the right client also.

------
nimeshneema
Location: Indore, India.

Remote: No preference.

Willing to relocate: Yes (need a work visa), depends on the location.

Technologies: Cocoa, Cocoa-Touch, Objective-C, Swift. Extensive understanding
of Apple Developer platforms, and design guidelines (as a software-developer).
Good command over UNIX command line and shell-scripting (Bash), version
control with git/svn. Familiarity with Python, Javascript. Fast learner and
always ready to learn a new technology stack.

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/nimeshneema](https://github.com/nimeshneema),
please email for full resume.

Email: nimeshneema at gmail dot com

------
jobseeker072016
Loc: San Francisco, CA

Remote: For right position

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Python, Javascript, Java, Mongo, MySQL, Postgres, Google
Cloud, AWS, BigTable, BigQuery, Cassandra, Docker, Typescript, Angular 1 and 2
- AND ANYTHING ELSE I NEED TO LEARN

Resume: 7 years as early employee at multiple startups. Leadership experience,
team building, company building, product building. Email me for LinkedIn.

Email: jobseeker072016@gmail.com

I am currently employed at a company of Hacker News readers so posting this
anonymously.

I am looking for senior, director, lead, exec level engineer position. Would
love to find another early stage startup with a small team but am open to
larger companies.

------
kilowatt
Location: Brooklyn, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, Javascript, Python, C#, Lua, Unity

Résumé/CV: [http://kevinw.github.io/resume](http://kevinw.github.io/resume)

Email: kevinwatters ~.@.~ gmail.com

Looking for part-time work, remote or here in NYC.

Full stack dev here with 10 years of experience in startups in NY and San
Francisco. Most recently I've done augmented reality Unity contract work, and
prior to that, I was the second engineer at a well funded startup where I
helped architect a Flask REST backend and a rich and responsive React frontend
from scratch.

------
lookuprecursion
Location: Brooklyn, New York

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript/ES6, TypeScript, HTML, CSS, Angular, Python, Node,
Flask, SaSS, SQL, Git

Resume/CV: [https://arverma.me/resume.pdf](https://arverma.me/resume.pdf)

Email: averma2@binghamton.edu

Github: [http://github.com/arvvvs](http://github.com/arvvvs)

Personal Website: [https://arverma.me](https://arverma.me)

Primarily looking for a Front End Role but would easily be comfortable in a
fullstack one. And mostly I enjoy solving problems and building things.

------
satyamdev
Location: Mumbai, India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Front-end mostly, javascript(ES6), react/redux, Webpack, Vue.js,Angular,
node.js, express, grunt/gulp Résumé/CV:
[https://satyamdev.firebaseapp.com](https://satyamdev.firebaseapp.com) Email:
satyamdev123@gmail.com Github:
[https://github.com/satyamdev123/](https://github.com/satyamdev123/)

------
dizzystar
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Maybe.

Willing to Relocate: Maybe.

Technologies: Python, PostgreSQL, PL/pgSQL, Clojure, some C.

Resume / CV: available on request. Basically, I'm a self-taught who's worked a
short term contract with a well-known AI company.

Blog: [https://www.coderedux.com/](https://www.coderedux.com/)

Large project: [https://www.inventory-
demo.itemhut.com/](https://www.inventory-demo.itemhut.com/)

github: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
nulldata
Location: Copenhagen, Denmark

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: C#, Unity3D, F#, Rust, Assembly, PlayFab, C, C++, Haskell,
Python, Javascript, Flask, Redis.

Resumé/CV: Upon request

Github: [http://github.com/nulldatamap](http://github.com/nulldatamap)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/marco-a-7b7a6a104](https://www.linkedin.com/in/marco-a-7b7a6a104)

Email: nulldatamap@gmail.com

I've been programming for 10 years, mostly focusing on systems programming and
game programming with backend programming on the side.

------
yonkshi
* Location: San Diego, CA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Yes

* Technologies: ObjC/Swift, Python (Django/Flask),React Native, Javascript(Angular/React), Java, C#, C++, SQL

* Résumé/CV: [https://yonkshi.github.io/resume.pdf](https://yonkshi.github.io/resume.pdf)

* Email: yonk@hsytech.net

I am a full stack mobile dev. I have been working with app development for a
few years, the tech I'm specialized in ranging from video encoding/decoding,
location services, beaconing, websocket, offline first data sync and real time
messaging

------
enilsen16
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Elixir/Phoenix, Erlang, Ruby/Rails, Elm, Python/Django,
JavaScript, Clojure

Résumé/CV: By request

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikdnilsen](https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikdnilsen)

Github: [https://github.com/enilsen16](https://github.com/enilsen16)

Angel List: [https://angel.co/enilsen16](https://angel.co/enilsen16)

Email: enilsen016@gmail.com

Also interested in PM or Operations roles. :)

------
smkellat

      Location:  Ashtabula, Ohio
      Remote:  No
      Willing to relocate:  Yes
      Technologies:  IPAWS, MARC21, Unisys IDRS/DB2, DocBook, Ubuntu/Xubuntu, Incident Command System
      Résumé/CV:  https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephenkellat
      Email:  skellat@ubuntu.com
    

I am able to write documentation and other technical documents while also
serving as an on-scene Incident Commander. I've previously participated in
writing distribution documentation for Xubuntu.

------
dryrun
Location: Grenoble, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: ops (nginx/lamp/haproxy/clustering/ansible/docker), dev
(php/angular/ruby).

Résumé/CV: email if needed

email: simon@gareste dot fr

I play with (small) clusters, manually first then with ansible, setting them
up from scratch, improving them little by little (galera/haproxy). I currently
work on REST ruby API (Grape/Representer), on an Node frontend, on a php
monolith and on various automation scripts.

No speciality, but a can-figure-it-out attitude.

------
collyw
Location: Barcelona

Remote: Preferably

Willing to relocate: Probably not.

Technologies: Experienced Full Stack developer (13 years professionally).
Mainly Python, Django, SQL, Perl, HTML, JS, CSS, Java in the past, plus less
deep knowledge in many other technologies.I can do basic sysadmin and set up
Linux servers. I design and build maintainable Django applications according
to best practices. I try to keep things as simple as possible, as complexity
manages to work its way into applications eventually.

email: colinkingswood@gmail.com

------
sameera_sy

      Location: Bangalore Karnataka, India
      Remote: Probably no
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Python, C, C++, Javascript, Php, Android, Mysql
      Résumé/CV:    

[https://sam95.github.io](https://sam95.github.io)

    
    
      Email: sameera1595@gmail.com
    

Looking out for SDE1 positions or entry level positions. Confident of picking
up skills or technologies. Looking out for a fast paced environment.

------
danielhooper
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, Cocoa Touch, Git, HTML/CSS

Resume/CV: [https://danielhhooper.github.io](https://danielhhooper.github.io)

Email: danielhhooper@gmail.com

Resume is just a visual portfolio of apps because I don't have any
professional experience, but you can email me to ask about what I was doing
before if you'd like.

I am mostly looking for a good team to learn from and grow with. The stack
doesn't matter but I am enthusiastic about Swift.

------
tgeo
Location: Wanting to relocate to Seattle, WA Remote: No Willing to relocate:
Yes Technologies: C#, .NET, AngularJS, ASP.NET Web API, Entity Framework, MS
SQL Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1cBZrUfchPtbicO1-DO_S58O8...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1cBZrUfchPtbicO1-DO_S58O8LLuTaDyJTqcBWCCt8JQ/edit?usp=sharing)
Email: tylergeonetta@gmail.com

------
in_the_sticks
Location: Remote, Midwest US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Python, Flask, Django

Resume: bitbucket.org/tdphillips/resume

I'm up for just about any development role. Python, C#, Java, whatever. I've
got a proven ability to pick up new technologies quickly.

Serious inquiries only. If you're going to drop off the face of the Earth (or
respond with something resembling "you don't meet the requirements" when I
clearly do) after stringing me along for weeks, refrain from contacting me.

------
jeremybsmith
Location: SF, CA. Remote: Yes!

    
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Product Management / Product Marketing Management
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeremybsmith
    
      Email: smith.jeremy@gmail.com
    

Primarily interested in being the first Product Marketing hire for a startup -
very into voice of customer, and bringing new things into the marketplace.
Equally happy with consumer or enterprise SaaS.

------
thoughtpalette

      Location: Chicago, IL USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: If the offer's right
      Technologies: Javascript, HTML, CSS, Angularjs, Node.js, AWS, CMS, etc
      Résumé/CV: http://thoughtpalette.com
      Email: thoughtpalettechris [at] gmail [dot] com
    
    

[http://thoughtpalette.com](http://thoughtpalette.com) Looking for a
challenging position with long-term skill growth.

------
newdata
Location: Washington, DC Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: R,
SQL, Python, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, PHP, SAS Résumé/CV:
[http://armstrongconsultingdc.com/media/Christopher%20David%2...](http://armstrongconsultingdc.com/media/Christopher%20David%20Armstrong%20Resume.pdf)
Email: chris@armstrongconsultingdc.com

------
lpil
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes. On site is also good. :)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Elixir, Erlang, Javascript (React, Node, GraphQL), Ruby, Elm,
Linux, Devops, AWS, Postgres, TDD, Functional programming

Résumé/CV: [https://uk.linkedin.com/in/louis-
pilfold-65b66787](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/louis-pilfold-65b66787)

GitHub: [https://github.com/lpil](https://github.com/lpil)

Email: louis@lpil.uk

------
monofuel
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: yes, within the Bay Area

Technologies: Golang, Javascript, Java, C, React, Google App Engine, Linux

Resume: [https://goo.gl/xj8ltt](https://goo.gl/xj8ltt)

Email: monofuel34089@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/monofuel](https://github.com/monofuel)

Website: [https://japura.net/](https://japura.net/)

------
proll
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes, for the right team and project

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA

Technologies: Front-end mostly, javascript, react/redux, backbone.js, node.js,
grunt/gulp, Typescript, D3.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/dsgHSu](https://goo.gl/dsgHSu)

Email: g.polush.kin@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/proll/](https://github.com/proll/)

------
abhishivsaxena
SEEKING WORK Location: Milan, Italy Remote: yes Willing to relocate: Most
probably no Frontend Technologies: react, react native, realy, canvas for
impressive visualizations Backend: Node, RoR, couch, parse, SQL, Docker

I recently did a couple of react native + realy app, both frontend and
backend, and really loved it, so I'm looking for something similar.

Resume available on request - abhishiv/gmail.com

------
yogeshp
Location: Gurgaon, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (pref Canada)

Technologies: Algorithms, Design Patterns, Spring, Java/JEE, Python,
JavaScript, jQuery, ReactJS, BackboneJS, Web Services, MongoDB, Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/yogeshpaul](https://in.linkedin.com/in/yogeshpaul)

Email:yogeshpaul@gmail.com

\-- MS from University of Florida, 8 years work experience, working as full
stack software developer.

------
asalkey
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML,CSS, PHP, jQuery, MySQL (what I use on a daily basis now
but I worked with other things like Rails and Django in the past)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/asalkey](https://www.linkedin.com/in/asalkey)

Email: andreasalkey@gmail.com

This probably isn't the place at all for this type of posting but I am
interested in teaching part-time.

------
m_camacho
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, React, Flux/Redux, SQL, HTML, CSS and
Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/camachomartin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/camachomartin)

Github: [https://github.com/camachom](https://github.com/camachom)

Email: mcama200@gmail.com

------
Tan__
Location: New York, NY

Remote: I am available for remote work.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Javascript, jQuery, HTML/CSS, Sass, Photoshop, PHP, WordPress,
XCode, Node.

Résumé/CV: [http://www.tanwill.nyc/](http://www.tanwill.nyc/)
[https://github.com/tanwill](https://github.com/tanwill)

Email: tanise (dot) williams (at) icloud (dot) com

------
rmlnis
Location: Serbia (Europe)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: in exceptional cases

Technologies: Java, C#, Golang, JavaScript, PHP (and related)

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: rmlnis /at/ mlad /dot/ me

Full stack developer with over 15 years of experience, working remotely for
the last several years. I have a couple of own software products/services that
keep me busy when I’m not fully booked. Feel free to contact for more details.

Open to part-time or short-term freelance work.

------
scripttease
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes or onsite

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Elixir, Javascript, Node, SQL, SVG, TDD, APIs, Data
Analysis, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://uk.linkedin.com/in/alice-amy-
dee](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/alice-amy-dee)

Github: [https://github.com/scripttease](https://github.com/scripttease)

Email: amyalicedee@gmail.com

------
tonym9428
Location: Bay Area, CA

Remote: open

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: R, SQL, Python

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/abraham-
mathew-21221b29](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abraham-mathew-21221b29)

Blog: mathewanalytics.com

Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com

Statistician and data scientist with five years of experience in the tech and
advertising industries. Looking for new challenges as a statistician or data
scientist.

------
hbcondo714
Location: Southern California

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Open

Technologies: .NET / C#, Java, Node.js, React, Angular, Bootstrap, SQL Server,
Redis, UML, AWS, Azure

Résumé/CV: [https://www.amarkota.com/resume](https://www.amarkota.com/resume)

Email: resume [at] amarkota [dot] com

I was recently laid off as a CTO. I still code in the technologies listed but
would appreciate another CTO or technology exec role.

------
travma
Location: Phoenix, AZ Remote: no Willing to relocate: no Technologies: Java
JSP JavaScript Python C++ Ruby Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/20688788/Travis%20Madar%...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/20688788/Travis%20Madar%20-%20Resume.pdf)
Email: travismadar@gmail.com

------
znq
Location: International with clients in US, Europe, ME and Asia. HQ in
Barcelona.

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: short-term

Technologies: Mobile (iOS, Android, Windows), Web, Backend (Go, Scala, Java,
PHP, Node.js), Design

Résumé/CV: [http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

Email: stefan@mobilejazz.com

We’ve worked with various folks from HN over the past 5 years with very
satisfying outcomes for everyone :-)

------
arthursfreire
Location: Campina Grande - PB, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android (Java), NodeJS, AngularJS, Python, Electron Framework,
MongoDB, Git.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/wUtKVn](https://goo.gl/wUtKVn)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/arthursfreire](https://linkedin.com/in/arthursfreire)

Email: arthursfeire@gmail.com

------
ionis_
Location: Tel Aviv, Israel

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .Net, PHP, Node, Web (and all related: knockout, angular,
angular2)

Résumé/CV: [http://ionisolarz.com/](http://ionisolarz.com/) \-
[https://il.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz](https://il.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz)

Email: jsolarz@gmail.com

------
matheussampaio
* Location: Campina Grande - PB, Brazil

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Yes

* Technologies: AngularJS, NodeJS, Android (Java), Python.

* Github: [https://github.com/matheussampaio](https://github.com/matheussampaio)

* LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/matheussampaio](https://linkedin.com/in/matheussampaio)

* Email: matheus@sampaio.us

------
akrakesh
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
xoma
Location: Odessa, Ukraine

Remote: Now

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA)

Technologies: Ruby (Rails, Merb), PostgreSQL, JavaScript/HTML/CSS, GIT

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/homenko](https://www.linkedin.com/in/homenko)

Email: xoma.serg@gmail.com

Hello, I'm a Senior Software Engineer. I work as web applications developer
more than 10 years. Want to relocate to USA.

------
phish
Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Go, Postgres, Can learn whatever

Résumé/CV: [http://john.ston.ca/new.html](http://john.ston.ca/new.html) ||
[http://github.com/DylanJ](http://github.com/DylanJ)

Email: qdylanj+hn@gmail.com

Nationality: Canadian from Victoria, British Columbia, Canada

------
dustanbower
Location: Remote, VA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Django REST Framework, XHTML, CSS, JavaScript,
jQuery, React.js, schema and data migrations

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE..).

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
OwenCR

      Location: Louisiana
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes!
      Technologies: Java, Python, SQL
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1AZA4YxRZBoYGsc1DuzHA-5C9SqbCHlrXiuNApd0ZY1g/edit
      Github: https://github.com/BoraxTheClean
      Email: colliero[at]my[dot]canisius[dot]edu

------
beckler
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Sure!

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Phoenix/Elixir, Go, .NET, Node.js, Angular.js, JS/HTML/CSS, Elm,
Docker and more.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/xdqW4S](https://goo.gl/xdqW4S)

Email: mcbeckler[at]gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/beckler](https://github.com/beckler)

------
AArg
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (EU citizenship)

Technologies: iOS. Swift and Objective C.

Résumé/CV:
[https://ar.linkedin.com/in/andrescanal](https://ar.linkedin.com/in/andrescanal)

Github: [https://github.com/andresinaka](https://github.com/andresinaka)

------
desuq

      Location: Michigan, U.S.
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Swift. C++
      Résumé/CV: https://stackoverflow.com/cv/bfalk
      Email: bfalk@umich.edu
    

University of Michigan college student (junior) looking to develop a more
capable skill set, Mobile Development preferred.

------
swordx10
Front end web developer and designer looking to get hired for either a long
term job or a freelance job

Location: Remote

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, AngularJS, Gulp, Pug, Sass, ExpressJS, NodeJS,
jQuery, Photoshop, Illustrator, and more!

Résumé/CV: [http://www.sx-portfolio.com](http://www.sx-portfolio.com)

Email: emads14@gmail.com

------
dainist
Location: Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: node.js(backend), golang, mongodb, couchdb

Résumé/CV: [http://tillers.lv/cv_en.pdf](http://tillers.lv/cv_en.pdf)

Github: [https://github.com/dainis](https://github.com/dainis)

Email: dainis@tillers.lv

------
geuis

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: css, html5, javascript, python, react, angular, backbone, node.js, hapijs, express, webpack, grunt, gulp
      Resume: Please ask, will send
      Email: charles@geuis.com
      Github: https://github.com/geuis

------
al11588
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python | Django | Flask | .Net | PHP | HTML5 | CSS | JavaScript
| Angular|

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alvin-
lawson-b8300635](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alvin-lawson-b8300635)

GitHub: www.github.com/al11588

Email: al11588@gmail.com

------
Binary_081216
Position: Back End Developer

Location: Malaysia

Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Perl, Python, PHP, C/C++, Go, Ruby.Experience with relational
database design, and/or open-source RDBMS systems such as MySQL and
PostgreSQL.Familiarity with Perl DBI, Moose, PSGI/Plack, NGINX, JavaScript,
Redis, and Git.

Email your resume to hr@binary.com

------
StoneTehBunny
GRAD/JUNIOR DEV LOOKING FOR WORK

Location: Wellington, New Zealand

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Sure thing

Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, Express.js, React/Redux, React Native,
PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV: [http://cam-shotter.herokuapp.com/about](http://cam-
shotter.herokuapp.com/about)

Email: cameronshotter@gmail.com

------
angusiguess

      Location: Fredericton, NB, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Clojure, Kafka, Netflix OSS, Docker, AWS, Cassandra, ZooKeeper
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/angus-fletcher-7546a11
      Email: angus@goose.haus

------
sanjaybwaj
Location: New Brunswick, New Jersey

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (within US)

Technologies: Golang, Python, Linux, Backend development, Applied Machine
Learning, scikit-learn, Theano

Résumé:
[https://sanjaybv.github.io/resume.pdf](https://sanjaybv.github.io/resume.pdf)

Email: sanjaybwaj+hn@gmail.com

------
howardsfb
Location: San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Marketing, sales, operations, finance. Little coding background.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamrawsonhoward](https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamrawsonhoward)

Email: howardsfb@gmail.com

------
jnsaff2
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: DevOps (AWS, Azure) and DevSecOps with mostly everything one
will have experienced in 17 years of SA/DevOps career.

LinkedIn:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/jaanustorp](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/jaanustorp)

Email: gmail jnsaff

------
ayush000
Location: Chandigarh, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React.js, JavaScript, Node.js, Express.js, MySQL, BigQuery

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/2253566](https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/2253566)

Email: ayush000@gmail.com

------
jamesdeanbooth
Location: SF Bay Area Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Let's chat
Technologies: UI/UX/Web/Graphic/Print Designer Resume/portfolio:
jamesdeanbooth.com & angel.co/james-dean-booth Email: jamesdeanbooth@gmail.com

------
Capira

      Location: Germany, EU
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JS, Angular, Polymer, React, PHP, Node, Python, SQL, Mongo, Web Security
      Résumé/CV: http://robinlinus.com/resume
      Email: robin_woll@capira.de

------
baron816
Full Stack Engineer

Location: NYC

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rails, Javascript (React and Node), Python, Postgres, TDD, REST,
GraphQL.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/baronwilleford](https://www.linkedin.com/in/baronwilleford)

Email: baron.willeford@gmail.com

Former startup founder.

------
double_h
Location: Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Node.js, C#, SQL, AWS, WebApps, APIs

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/i7jxhdybxg46mtm/CV.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/i7jxhdybxg46mtm/CV.pdf?dl=0)

Email: hrshasan@gmail.com

------
runthru
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate : No

Technologies: Embedded/firmware/C/Linux/Bare-metal

Résumé/CV: Email me if needed

Email: musical.game.bonanza@gmail.com

## Brief Summary ##

* Expert in C.

* Good in low-level systems design and development

* 7+ years of industry experience

* Independently accomplished several passion-driven research projects

------
mrwnmonm
Location: Egypt, Cairo

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Golang

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/4l4ue0pj6pfbtgw/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4l4ue0pj6pfbtgw/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mrwnmonm@gmail.com

------
desadoc
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Lua, C, C++, OpenGL

Résumé/CV: [https://desadoc.github.io/curriculum.html#no-web,en-
US](https://desadoc.github.io/curriculum.html#no-web,en-US)

Email: desadoc@gmail.com

------
krishicks

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Maybe
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Golang
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/krishicks/resume/
      Email: krishicks@gmail.com

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
DeveloperPanda
Location: Remote

URL: DataEntryFactory.com

I provide certain data entry services such as manual typing of text locked
into images and WordPress CMS data entry. Please visit my site for complete
details how can I be of help.

------
memohernandez
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yep

Technologies: JavaScript, AngularJS, HTML5, CSS3

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/yhTOdn](https://goo.gl/yhTOdn)

Email: guillermohernandez at gmail

------
merber
Location: anywhere in the US

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: FPGA, Verilog, PicoBlaze, MicroBlaze, OpenRISC, Python, C, UNIX
System Administration , Bash, HTML, PHP

Résumé/CV: I will send via e-mail.

Green Card (DV Lottery)

------
maxbesco
Software Developer Summer 2017 Intern

Location: Ottawa, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, Javascript

Résumé/CV: goo.gl/hvbK6a

Email: max.besco@gmail.com

------
dtly
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, R, Python, NodeJS, Hadoop

Resume: Email if needed

Email: donovan.ly@ryerson.ca

------
vayarajesh
Location: Dubai, UAE

Remote: Yes

Willing ro relocate: No

Resume/CV: rajeshvaya.com

Email: vaya.rajesh @ gmail.com

